# SMTP Server to busy



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.********.nl/images/mailserver.jpg

performance problem :idea:

Also al banners are gone

http://www.********.co.uk/content/adver ... ID=adverts

*Service Unavailable*


----------

